# Question on spelling



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I am wondering how the spelling of the different forms of "colic" go.

So there's colic, colicing(?), Coliced (?), colicy (?).

How do you spell the different forms of the word? Or is it only colic? 

Also, does a horse have colic or does a horse colic? Is a horse being colicy? 

Sorry if this is dumb, but I never bothered to learn how to spell it. And google is no help when you can't spell what you're trying to find haha. And an equine dictionary is hard to find.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Colic, colicking, colicked, colicky. 

A horse can be colicking, have colic, or is acting colicky.

It's not dumb, there's a k added to it when you're talking about anything other than just the word colic. It can be confusing!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Honestly, I've seen these things spelled several ways and spell check tells me I'm wrong any way I spell it... so here's what I do: 

Colic, Colicking, Colicked and Colicky. 

A horse colics, rather than "has colic" and a horse can also act or look colicky. 

:lol:


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've only ever seen it spelled "colic," although I'm sure we all spell things differently... As far as I've been taught, a horse doesn't "have colic," they are colicky/colicking. Colic can range a lot, including many different things. It's broadly seen as stomach pains, and you see the horse's lack of appetite and laying down or rolling. I feel like this is one of those broad things that's never really explained or anything very well.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The dictionary says it's a noun, so it would be "has colic" , and it defines colicky as an adjective.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

amp23 said:


> Colic can range a lot, including many different things. It's broadly seen as stomach pains, and you see the horse's lack of appetite and laying down or rolling. I feel like this is one of those broad things that's never really explained or anything very well.



Yeah, our rescue colicked today. Or looked like he was going to. He wasn't eating so we called the vet. But that inspired this question haha.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Awh  hope he's feeling better now!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

amp23 said:


> Awh  hope he's feeling better now!


Yeah, he is.


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

After reading the word so many times, it now sounds funny. 
But good info. Thanks for posting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I have always said a horse looks colicky, is colicking, or has colicked. Wrong or right, it gets the point across, I guess.

I also wonder about the spelling of lunge/longe/lunging/longing/lounging... I never get that one right! :lol:


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lunge/lunging 

Now I'm second guessing myself on words after I stare at them a while and they start to look and sound weird...lol


----------

